

Is organic better for your health? A look at milk, meat, eggs, produce and fish - woobar
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/is-organic-better-for-your-health-a-look-at-milk-meat-eggs-produce-and-fish/2014/04/07/036c654e-a313-11e3-8466-d34c451760b9_story.html

======
woobar
tl;dr

Milk: Organic milk has higher omega-3 fat levels, but probably not enough to
make a difference. Exposure to pesticides, contaminants or hormones is not a
significant risk in either organic or conventional milk.

Produce: While there may be no significant nutritional difference between
organic and conventional produce, organic does have lower levels of pesticide
residue. However, there isn’t universal agreement on the risk those residues
pose.

Meat: There doesn’t seem to be much difference, health-wise, between organic
or conventional meats. Grass-fed beef has a slight edge over grain-fed because
of higher omega-3 levels, but the amounts are probably too small to affect
human health.

Eggs: There are no significant differences affecting health between organic
and conventional eggs.

Fish: There’s not enough research comparing organic and conventional fish to
draw any conclusions about their health benefits.

